# 1-Bay and 2-Bay Hoppers



## ShockControl (Feb 17, 2009)

Regarding the smaller 1-bay and 2-bay hoppers that you would typically see on a coal mine train, did these ever show up on general freight trains, or were they used only on coal trains?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

General freight trains consisted of all types of cars. Coal users
back in the 30s sometimes needed only one or two cars and
these would be included in a local freight to be dropped 
on the users spur.

Don


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't think there is a one bay hopper.
At least I have never heard of one or seen one.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

rogruth said:


> I don't think there is a one bay hopper.
> At least I have never heard of one or seen one.


I have 2 small ore cars. They have only one.




Don


----------

